# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Introducing: Hydra Ball Python

## Ben_Renick

This is a project I have been working on for quite a while now, this year we finally were about to prove it Co-Dom and have made some amazing animals from it.  In the base Hydra it's a pattern mutation, so visually they look different from normals, I have hatched out a couple that were lighter than normals, but for the most part it's all in the pattern, starting at the neck.  Once you start combining it with other genes, it becomes both a pattern and color manipulator.   

Hydra


Super Hydra


Hydra Lessers


Super Hydra Lesser


Hydra Mojave


Hydra Fires


Hydra Fire Lessers


Super Hydra Fire Lesser


More to come!

Thanks!

----------

_Andybill_ (06-24-2013),_angllady2_ (06-24-2013),_Anya_ (06-24-2013),Badgemash (07-06-2013),FragginDragon (06-25-2013),_Inarikins_ (06-26-2013),_MS2_ (06-25-2013),PiercingPrincess (06-27-2013)

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Wow, great stuff!  I think the Super Hydra Lesser is my fav of the bunch.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Wow that is neat!!! I love the super hydra!

----------


## eatgoodfood

Id like to see it with black pastel or het red axanthic.

----------


## bcr229

> Id like to see it with black pastel or het red axanthic.


And Enchi, and Spider, and Ghost, and...

----------


## lightpied

Super hydra leopards would be sweet.

Congrats they all look great!

----------


## txcoker

Love the pattern mutations.

I would love to see a Hydra Desert!

----------


## SnowShredder

I'm in love with the hydra lesser!

----------


## joebad976

I love the Super Hydra Lesser....I find it amazing how some of these subtle looking animals are proving out to be something special. Nice Find Ben

----------


## Andys-Python

> I love the Super Hydra Lesser....I find it amazing how some of these subtle looking animals are proving out to be something special. Nice Find Ben


dito

----------


## RaskaNeil

Very very nice

----------


## angllady2

Man Ben, I'd love to know how you manage to pick out things like this.  

That Hydra doesn't look like much to me, but dang those combos!!  Makes me wonder if I let something awesome get away from me when I imported some baby's back when.  

Speaking of, was the original an import?  I'm pretty sure it had to be, but you never know.

Gale

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

I'm not quite sure I see what the normal hydra is beyond being a typical normal. If anything, maybe it could just be a visual het.? But that's just me. Personally, my normal/dinker ball I picked up at PetSmart has a more distinguishable appearance. (She is quite something, fyi) Could you post some more pics of the typical hydra and maybe point out why its different? Surely I'm missing something here- you were able to isolate the gene after all!  :Smile: 
Also, that super hydra lesser reminds me of a white sided rat snake mixed with the kind of fish that look so subtle with a mild muddy brown hue, yet still has a nice respectable clean beauty to it. Definitely a favorite! Knowing how the BP market works, I'll probably be producing my own first super hydra lesser... after 17 years.

So, err, what have you dictated prices to be?

----------


## Ben_Renick

Thank you for all of the comments everyone!  I greatly appreciate it!  

Looking for subtle traits like this just requires an eye for it, yes, the original female was an CH baby I grabbed back in 2006.  The Hydra offspring are actually not very hard to pick apart from a normal.  They all have a certain type of banding and jagged neck striping that is very noticeable right away and in the combinations it shows itself VERY clearly.  If you were to put the Hydra vs. the Hydra Fires right next to each other, you'll be able to see the same pattern systems throughout the body.  I'll be getting comparison shots shortly, as well as showing some more Hydra combinations I've hatched out.  So expect to see more!  :Good Job: 

This project has so much potential to do so many amazing things, I'm looking forward to seeing what is pulled out of it in the future.  We're just starting to open the possibilities!

I cannot post pricing on here, but I will say I will have these available this year.

Thanks again everyone!

----------

_Marrissa_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## Inarikins

The 'plain' hydra lessers are really amazing. I'll be picking one up in a decade when they're in my price range.  :Razz:

----------


## PghBall

Nice!  Hope to see some more combos you produce with it.   :Good Job:

----------


## Brian Fobian

Is the Hydra the same as the Renick gene?

Great looking animals Ben, as always  :Smile:

----------


## Southern_Breeder

The pattern on the super hydra is insane.

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Awesome job they are gorgeous!


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Is this a new morph then??

and if so when will they be available?? The super hydra is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!¡¡

----------


## Marrissa

> Thank you for all of the comments everyone!  I greatly appreciate it!  
> 
> Looking for subtle traits like this just requires an eye for it, yes, the original female was an CH baby I grabbed back in 2006.  The Hydra offspring are actually not very hard to pick apart from a normal.  They all have a certain type of banding and jagged neck striping that is very noticeable right away and in the combinations it shows itself VERY clearly.  If you were to put the Hydra vs. the Hydra Fires right next to each other, you'll be able to see the same pattern systems throughout the body.  I'll be getting comparison shots shortly, as well as showing some more Hydra combinations I've hatched out.  So expect to see more! 
> 
> This project has so much potential to do so many amazing things, I'm looking forward to seeing what is pulled out of it in the future.  We're just starting to open the possibilities!
> 
> I cannot post pricing on here, but I will say I will have these available this year.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


I can't wait for the comparison shots. I too have a hard time seeing much difference in the hydra from a normal (until it goes into combos that is). Going to be studying these to hopefully eventually develop an eye for this stuff too. Thank you for sharing!

----------


## Merk

how does one tell if they have a hydra form a regular pet store sold as a normal? first this store mixed it up and sold me the wrong snake they sold me the "normal" the place of the 100% het pied but then when i showed them the het pied markers they said oh we mixed them up... so wanted me to bring back the other i said no i love him already i will buy both...so they sold him to me...of course i don't trust anything that they have sold me now i have purchased 4 through them and question everyone as the other snake they sold me as a pastel has het clown markers...my normal looks EXACTLY like the hydra shown please teach me what to look for?  thank you

----------

